

Show HN: Icon Strike, easily test iOS icon designs on your home screen. - trafnar
http://www.flinto.com/strike
Icon Strike allows iOS app designs to test their icon designs on their iPhone or iPad. Upload an icon image and send the install URL to your device.<p>You can upload a group of images for the four different device icon sizes and the correct image will be used on the corresponding device.
======
natemaggio
Simple to use as a service and has all the nice little details to make it a
great experience.

------
danparham
Flinto is a no-frills prototyping tool for designers. Love it!

------
superchen
Awesome! Love how simple and clear it is to use.

------
douglasjsellers
Nice! I am using this right now.

